# Probleme Mail :port 25 expiré



## MrMajestyk (27 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour a tous,

Voila mon problème : depuis un peu plus d'une semaine je ne peux plus envoyer d'email avec Mail 2. J'ai une adresse .mac, j'ai vérifié la configuration mais je n'ai jamais eu à configurer quoi que ce soit car c'est automatique et je n'y ai jamais touché donc...comprend pas. Le message me dit quelque chose du genre "impossible d'envoyer cet email, le serveur smtp ne répond pas, le port 25 est expiré" ce ne sont pas forcement les termes exacts mais je pense que vous voyez le type d'erreur dont il s'agit...
Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
Merci,
Vincent


----------



## maousse (27 Juillet 2005)

Salut,
Tu as activé un firewall sur ta machine et/ou installé un routeur depuis la semaine dernière ?

Les autres services de .mac fonctionnent encore ?


----------



## MrMajestyk (28 Juillet 2005)

Non pas de nouveau routeur ou firewall, j'avais à l'origine un modem câble, tout fonctionnait, puis j'ai installé un routeur wifi, pas de problème, puis un airport express, pas de soucis là encore mais depuis la 4.2 (je ne suis pas sur que ça vienne de là, mais il me semble que ça correspond à peu près) impossible d&#8217;envoyer un mail&#8230; j&#8217;ai essayé de supprimer mon compte mac puis de le recréer, j&#8217;ai essayé de me rebrancher en direct sur mon modem, sans succès


----------



## PadawanMac (29 Août 2005)

Slt

Je me permet de reprendre ce sujet, car mon probleme s'y apparente un peu   

J'ai configuré Mail par rapport à ma boîte présente chez yahoo.fr. Le seul souci concerne l'envoi des mails. Ces derniers sont correctement récupéré par Mail, mais l'envoi est impossible, un message d'erreur affiche ceci : La connexion au serveur ?smtp.mail.yahoo.fr? sur le port 25 a expiré.

Donc aucun envoi n'est possible. Y'a-t-il un autre post utilisable ? Ou est-ce un probleme interne de Mail ?

Merci


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2005)

MrMajestyk a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Voila mon problème : depuis un peu plus d'une semaine je ne peux plus envoyer d'email avec Mail 2. J'ai une adresse .mac, j'ai vérifié la configuration mais je n'ai jamais eu à configurer quoi que ce soit car c'est automatique et je n'y ai jamais touché donc...comprend pas. Le message me dit quelque chose du genre "impossible d'envoyer cet email, le serveur smtp ne répond pas, le port 25 est expiré" ce ne sont pas forcement les termes exacts mais je pense que vous voyez le type d'erreur dont il s'agit...
> Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
> ...


Apple sur le site www.mac.com avait communiqué sur ce problème:
Note: Some ISPs restrict access to the TCP port (25) used by SMTP. If your ISP is blocking port 25, you can use your email application to change the port to 587 and try again. If you continue to have trouble sending mail using smtp.mac.com, switch back to your ISP's SMTP server. 

Donc dans le réglage du Compte il faut remplacer le port 25 utilisé pour l'envoi vers le serveur smtp.mac.com, par le port 587.


----------



## PadawanMac (29 Août 2005)

Oui mais moi, j'ai pas d'adresse .mac


----------



## r e m y (30 Août 2005)

PadawanMac a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais moi, j'ai pas d'adresse .mac


 
Le serveur smtp d'envoi des mails doit être celui de ton fournisseur d'accès. Les fournisseurs d'accès bloquent l'envoi via des serveurs qui ne soient pas les leurs


----------



## PadawanMac (30 Août 2005)

Voilà, mais même avec mon serveur d'envoi yahoo.fr (smtp.mail.yahoo.fr), le probleme reste le même. La connection echoue sur cet aspect de la configuration.   

A+


----------



## r e m y (30 Août 2005)

Mais je doute que yahoo soit ton fournisseur d'accès!
Ton fournisseur c'est Wanadoo, free, 9telecom, Club-internet.... ou que sais-je encore, mais pas yahoo!


----------



## r e m y (31 Août 2005)

Ca y est? tu as correctement configuré le serveur smtp d'envoi de tes mails?


----------



## PadawanMac (31 Août 2005)

Ahhh ok ! Mon fournisseur d'accés est TELE2... Donc je dois récupérer une adresse venant de chez eux ? Pourtant mes mails ne transitent pas par eux, mais bien par yahoo.fr !?  

Comprend plus là car je vois pas le rapport entre le fournisseur d'accés internet et ma messagerie   

Désolé !


----------



## r e m y (31 Août 2005)

C'est ton fournisseur d'accès (Tele2) qui relie ton Mac à l'internet. Quand tu envoies un mail, il doit passer par les serveurs de Tele2 (C'est bien à un serveur de Tele2 que ton Mac est relié) et ce sont les serveurs mails de Tele2 qui s'occupent d'aiguiller les mails que tu envoies vers leur destinataire.

Même si tu n'utilises pas ton adresse email fournie par tele2, mais celle que tu t'es créée chez Yahoo, Tele2 (comme la plupart des fournisseurss d'accès) n'autorise pas que tu passes directement par yahoo pour ENVOYER tes mails
Donc c'est smtp.tele2.fr que tu dois mettre en serveur d'envoi


----------



## JediMac (31 Août 2005)

PadawanMac a dit:
			
		

> Désolé !


Désolé tu ne dois pas être
cette question sur les forums déjà beaucoup posée
parce que cette règle alambiquée elle est
et par les fournisseurs jamais expliquée non plus


----------



## bahsln (3 Septembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton fournisseur d'accès (Tele2) qui relie ton Mac à l'internet. Quand tu envoies un mail, il doit passer par les serveurs de Tele2 (C'est bien à un serveur de Tele2 que ton Mac est relié) et ce sont les serveurs mails de Tele2 qui s'occupent d'aiguiller les mails que tu envoies vers leur destinataire.
> 
> Même si tu n'utilises pas ton adresse email fournie par tele2, mais celle que tu t'es créée chez Yahoo, Tele2 (comme la plupart des fournisseurss d'accès) n'autorise pas que tu passes directement par yahoo pour ENVOYER tes mails
> Donc c'est smtp.tele2.fr que tu dois mettre en serveur d'envoi



Bonjour,

Bon je crois que j'ai suivi jusque là. Mais moi, j'ai un pb similaire avec Free (et mon smtp est bien configuré) et une adresse de free.
Avec le webmail, ça marche correctement à l'envoi et à la réception. Avec mail, je reçois, mais impossible d'envoyer quoique ce soit.

Avec Free (la hot line à 34cts la minute pendant 1/2 heure !) on avérifié l'ensemble des paramètres de connexion. RAS. Tout était bon !
J'ai repris l'installation de mail 2 (sous X.4). Rien de changé.
J'ai été dans un Applestore... ils n'ont jamais entendu parlé de ce genre de difficulté avec mail (on croit rêver, je lis des post sur le sujet qui datent d'avril :hein: )... Ils m'ont conseillé de vérifier la mise à jour automatique... des pros quoi !

Je suis preneur de toute bonne idée.

Boris


----------



## PadawanMac (3 Septembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton fournisseur d'accès (Tele2) qui relie ton Mac à l'internet. Quand tu envoies un mail, il doit passer par les serveurs de Tele2 (C'est bien à un serveur de Tele2 que ton Mac est relié) et ce sont les serveurs mails de Tele2 qui s'occupent d'aiguiller les mails que tu envoies vers leur destinataire.
> 
> Même si tu n'utilises pas ton adresse email fournie par tele2, mais celle que tu t'es créée chez Yahoo, Tele2 (comme la plupart des fournisseurss d'accès) n'autorise pas que tu passes directement par yahoo pour ENVOYER tes mails
> Donc c'est smtp.tele2.fr que tu dois mettre en serveur d'envoi



Exactement   

Voilà un pro qui vient de me dépanner   

Mon probleme d'envoi venait bien de ce probleme de serveur. Simplement, il n'y'avait pas le bon. Dans le champ "Serveur d'envoi (SMTP)", j'ai inscrit le nom du serveur d'envoi de MON FAI et non celui de l'hébergeur de ma messagerie (yahoo.fr), ce dernier servant uniquement pour la réception. 

Encore merci, il fallait seulement le savoir   

A+


----------



## bahsln (3 Septembre 2005)

bahsln a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Bon je crois que j'ai suivi jusque là. Mais moi, j'ai un pb similaire avec Free (et mon smtp est bien configuré) et une adresse de free.
> Avec le webmail, ça marche correctement à l'envoi et à la réception. Avec mail, je reçois, mais impossible d'envoyer quoique ce soit.
> ...



J'ai installé les mises à jour. Même pb.
Par contre, j'ai joué avec les ports du serveur smtp dans les prefs de Mail et là, il se passe des choses troublantes :
- Free indique qu'il faut utiliser le port 110 - dans ce cas, je reçois, mais je n'envoie pas.
- J'ai essayé de mettre le port 25 indiqué par le support d'apple - et là j'envoie mais je ne reçois pas.

Ca sent le port bloqué par des autorisations à la C.. Quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment aller voir les autorisations qu'il y a sur le port 110. Je pense que le pb est niché là.

Boris


----------



## PadawanMac (3 Septembre 2005)

Dsl mais moi je ne te serais pas d'un grand secours sur ce point. Attends un peu que Remy ait vu ton post, il devrait pouvoir te proposer quelke chose comme il a fait pour moi.

A+


----------



## r e m y (3 Septembre 2005)

Une chose à la fois... le serveur smtp ne sert QUE pour l'envoi. Donc si avec port 25 tu reçois, alors laisse le comme ça.

Maintenant il faut chercher pourquoi tu ne reçois pas ... quel serveur de réception as-tu indiqué? pop.free.fr ?


----------



## bahsln (4 Septembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Une chose à la fois... le serveur smtp ne sert QUE pour l'envoi. Donc si avec port 25 tu reçois, alors laisse le comme ça.
> 
> Maintenant il faut chercher pourquoi tu ne reçois pas ... quel serveur de réception as-tu indiqué? pop.free.fr ?



J'ai indiqué pop.free.fr pour la réception et smtp.free.fr pour l'envoi... comme indiqué sur la doc de Free.

Mais j'ai un patch. Ca n'est pas folichon, c'est même illogique, mais ça permet d'envoyer des mails :
j'ai simplement créé deux comptes. 
- Le premier sur pop.free.fr et smtp.free.fr sur le port 110.
- Le second sur pop3.free.fr et smtp.free.fr sur le port 25.
Après quelques insultes relatives au fait que le serveur smtp.free.fr est appelé par les deux comptes (levées en cliquant simplement sur annuler), ça marche... et surprise, je reçois tous les mails en double.
Donc moyennant une règle qui met à la poubelle les messages reçus sur le second compte, le tour est joué.

Néanmoins, ça n'est pas satisfaisant car je charge 2 fois les mails au lieu d'une. En ADSL pas de soucis, mais sous modem, galère.

Je suis quand même preneur de nouvelles idées.
Boris.


----------



## bahsln (25 Septembre 2005)

bahsln a dit:
			
		

> Je suis quand même preneur de nouvelles idées.




Bonsoir,
ça y est, merci Apple expo et l'équipe de Mac Gé. Rien ne vaut une petite rencontre pour arrêter de tourner autour du pot.

Le bon réglage, celui qui marche est :
- dans les préférences -> comptes
   - dans la fenêtre appelée par le bouton serveur smtp, régler le port sur 25 (c'est le port du smtp)
   - dans l'onglet avancés (réglages), régler le port sur 110 (c'est le port du pop)

C'était aussi c..bête que ça !
A bientôt.
Boris


----------



## Bédé (25 Septembre 2005)

bonjour à tous,
J'utilise (enfin je voudrais!) Mail pour rappatrier et envoyer mais mail (yahoomail).
Mon FAI est free, les ports sont bien configurer comme l'a indiqué bashln.
Rien ne fonctionne le message me propose d'utiliser le smtp .mac.
Comment faire pour tout simplement ouvrir Mail, relever mes mails sur yahoo et envoyer mon courrier préalablement rédigé. Comme sur mac quoi !!!


----------



## PadawanMac (1 Octobre 2005)

Slt

Moi-même je me suis retrouvé dans ta situation et il s'est avéré que mon adresse smtp etait inexacte. 

Important : le rapatriement des mails depuis yahoo mail est payant si ta messagerie est situé sur le site américain (yahoo.com). Si ta boîte est bien sur yahoo.fr alors tu dois aller dans la partie "options mail" et activer le partage pop en répondant à un formulaire publicitaire.

Si tu as déjà fais ceci, alors vérifie bien l'exactitude des champs suivants dans les Preferences de Mail :

adresse electronique complete
serveur réception (normalement pop.mail.yahoo.fr)
serveur d'envoi (smtp.free.fr)

Bonne chance.

A+


----------



## Bédé (1 Octobre 2005)

Un grand merci à toi Padawan,
Je n'avais pas débloqué la fonctionnalité POP dans option yahoo. Maintenant tout marche très bien.
Merci


----------



## PadawanMac (10 Octobre 2005)




----------



## pytchoun6 (9 Mai 2009)

coucou,

j'ai le meme probleme que cité précédemment... a savoir "impossible d'envoyer cet email, le serveur smtp ne répond pas, le port 25 est expiré" et je n'ai pas vraiment compris les explications pour régler ce problème sachant que j'ai une adresse Aol et mon FAI est Free   si vous pouviez me redonner l'explication en version pas à pas ca serait tres gentil 

Merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (9 Mai 2009)

Tu lances Mail
Tu va dans le menu Préférences de Mail
Tu sélectionnes la rubrique Comptes
Tu sélectionnes ton compte FREE ou ton comptes AOL (si tu en a créé un pour relever tes eMails arivant sur l'adresse AOL)
Tu cliques le bouton "Réglage du serveur"







Et là, tu verras que le port 25 est indiqué.
Tu mets 110 à la place


----------



## pytchoun6 (9 Mai 2009)

Coucou,

alors j'ai bien fais ce que tu m'avais indiqué mais ca n'a rien changer, ce que je comprends pas c'est qu'avant ca fonctionné parfaitement ....


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mai 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Et là, tu verras que le port 25 est indiqué.
> Tu mets 110 à la place


ca marchera pas
( en plus c'est le port du pop !)

on revient à pytchoun6

tester sur une autre session ( autre compte utilisateur mac)

avec les bons reglages indiqués partout

concernant le smtp free

smtp.free.fr
port 25

ne PAS cocher SSL
et laisser authentification " aucune"
et le reste vide
-
par ailleurs tu ne dis pas si tu es en wifi ou ethernet
si wifi
tester en ethernet

-

et il est aussi possible que le serveur free vazouille en ce moment
( l'email free c'est pas ce qu'ils ont fait de mieux)


----------



## pytchoun6 (9 Mai 2009)

Apres avoir suivi tes indications pr le smtp de free ca fonctionne !!! merci a tous pour votre réactivité et votre aide 

Bisous bisous


----------



## valroy (2 Août 2009)

BOnjour j'ai moi aussi un probleme d'envoi du courrier.

Mon FAI est orange et l'adresse que j'utilise est sur Yahoo.
J'ai rentré pour la reception smtp.orange.fr port 587 et le SSL n'est pas activé et je reçois le message suivant

La réponse du serveur a été : 5.7.1 <XXXXXXXX@hotmail.fr>: Recipient address rejected: Missing Authentication


----------



## pascalformac (2 Août 2009)

et bien la réponse est donnée
tu n'as pas bien réglé l'authentification

voir le sujet "hotmail dans mail," tout y est déjà ( vers la fin des dizanes de pages)

car ca n'a rien à voir avec ici  port25 expiré


----------



## valroy (2 Août 2009)

Non mais c'est que j'envoyais a une adresse hotmail ^^

Enfin j'ai réussi a régler le problème.
L'assistance de orange est bien faite http://assistance.orange.fr/1354.php#3
Bonne journée a tous


----------



## natureetculture (6 Novembre 2009)

Alors nous : même message d'erreur sur le port 25
FAI chez free
mails chez free
smtp réglé sur le port 25 / l'autre sur 110
smtp et pop chez free
smtp débloqué sur la freebox
On reçoit mais on n'envoie pas...
sauf momentanément...
Est-ce free qui merde ou un autre réglalge à faire ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2009)

Apparement ca vazouille pas mal chez free en ce moment


( mais si tu as plusieurs smtp , essaye en un autre, non free)


----------

